# girones



## M Morena

Poderiam me ajudar com a tradução da seguinte frase?

Posee de esto la verdad completa, no tan solo *restos ó girones de ella *como los falsos cultos.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

'_restos ou_ _pedaços/partes/dela_'. Mas _'girón_' deve ser grafia antiga, porque julgo que hoje se escreve _'jirón_'.


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada mais uma vez Carfer. Sim, é verdade, o termo girón é antigo. O escritor data de meados do século XIX inicio do século XX.
Sinto que ainda abusarei dos seus conhecimentos e boa vontade.


----------



## gato radioso

Farrapo?
Um jiron é um troço de tecido quando é partido violentamente (e não cuidadosamente cortado com uma tesoura) e tem forma irregular. De facto solemos dizer:
"Cuando el arqueólogo abrio el sarcófago, la momia estaba intacta, pero las ropas estaban hechas jirones"
Não solemos usar o termo para papel, madeiras, tijolos, brinquedos e coisas que podem ser materialmente partidas, mas em sentido figurado pode dizer-se:
"Me dejaste el corazón hecho jirones"


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Farpa?
> Um jiron é um troço de tecido quando é partido violentamente (e não cuidadosamente cortado com uma tesoura) e tem forma irregular. De facto solemos dizer:
> "Cuando el arqueólogo abrio el sarcófago, la momia estaba intacta, pero las ropas estaban hechas jirones"
> Não solemos usar o termo para papel, madeiras, tijolos, brinquedos e coisas que podem ser materialmente partidas, mas em sentido figurado pode dizer-se:
> "Me dejaste el corazón hecho jirones"



Não, '_farrapo_'. _'Farpa_' é um pequeno pedaço, aguçado, de madeira (também chamado _'lasca_') ou de metal. Podia ser _'farrapo', _mas optei por_ 'pedaço' _porque não soa muito bem '_um farrapo dela_'. '_Farrapo_', habitualmente, dispensa qualificativo, não é preciso dizer farrapo de quê, e costuma ter uma existência material, daí que _'farrapo de verdade' me _pareça uma imagem um pouco arrevesada, ainda que possível.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não, '_farrapo_'. _'Farpa_' é um pequeno pedaço, aguçado, de madeira (também chamado _'lasca_') ou de metal. Podia ser _'farrapo', _mas optei por_ 'pedaço' _porque não soa muito bem '_um farrapo dela_'. '_Farrapo_', habitualmente, dispensa qualificativo, não é preciso dizer farrapo de quê, e costuma ter uma existência material, daí que _'farrapo de verdade' me _pareça uma imagem um pouco arrevesada, ainda que possível.


Ai, foi erro meu! 
Agora edito, obrigadissimo.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada pela ajuda amigos. Mas ainda tenho questões.

Como traduzir "Quién puede presumir sacará nota de *bueno* en ese escrupuloso examen, aún quando no se juzgue ahora acreedor, *que mucho juzgar es!
*
Ainda: Que todos debemos hacer penitencia, y que tenemos* todos muchísimo de qué y con qué hacerla....y muy mucho que hacerla
*
Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

M Morena said:


> Muito obrigada pela ajuda amigos. Mas ainda tenho questões.
> 
> Como traduzir "Quién puede presumir sacará nota de *bueno* en ese escrupuloso examen, aún quando no se juzgue ahora acreedor, *que mucho juzgar es!
> *
> Ainda: Que todos debemos hacer penitencia, y que tenemos* todos muchísimo de qué y con qué hacerla....y muy mucho que hacerla
> *
> Obrigada!



@M Morena, não me parece que frases isoladas permitam entender completamente este género de retórica empolada sem recorrer a mais contexto, particularmente dos trechos mais extensos onde estas frases se inserem. Consigo fazer mais do que uma leitura, todas plausíveis mas inseguras, a partir dos diferentes significados que palavras-chave dessas frases têm em espanhol. Por exemplo, _'presumir'_ significa '_presumir_' ou '_gabar-se'? _Como saber? Qual dos diferentes significados tem aqui_ 'juzgar'?_ Parece ser_ 'julgar' _no sentido de_ 'crer/ supor/ imaginar', _mas com que segurança o podemos dizer?
_'Quem pode presumir (que) tirará nota de bom nesse escrupuloso exame, mesmo que não se julgue agora credor/merecedor, o que já é muita presunção/o que já é ir muito longe/ longe demais' ou 'Quem pode gabar-se, _(de quê?_) tirará nota de bom nesse escrupuloso exame, mesmo que se julgue agora credor/merecedor, o que já é muita presunção'. _A primeira pressupõe uma pergunta, que pode ser indirecta, na segunda faltam elementos para perceber o porquê da afirmação, mas fico sem saber por qual optar. O resto do texto fornece, de certeza, pistas de interpretação úteis.

Para a segunda questão, sugeri-lhe uma tradução noutro tópico (la de dicho su hijo), que não vejo razão para alterar, mesmo com este acrescento de _'y muy mucho que hacerla_', para a qual proponho _'e muitíssima obrigação de fazê-la_'


----------



## M Morena

Diz assim: Es idea que me horripila pensar qué aspecto presentarán a la luz de la eternidad la mayor parte de las bondades y honradeces
que hoy acá respetamos y aún tal vez admiramos, inclusas las nuestras por tantos títulos averiadas y defectuosas. Quien puede presumir *sacará nota de bueno *en ese escrupuloso exámen,aún cuando no se juzgue ahora acreedor, *que mucho juzgar es! á la de terminantemete reprobado?*

O mais próximo que cheguei antes da sua resposta foi:Quem poderá presumir* (acreditar)que tirará boa nota* nesse escrupuloso exame, ainda quando não se julgue agora credor*. É muito acreditar! *Agora quando vem a frase* "à la de terminantemente reprobado?"*aí simplesmente
não sei oque fazer...


----------



## Carfer

Também não, @M Morena. Não percebo a lógica, não entendo a pontuação, a frase parece-me incompleta, pior ainda agora que lhe acrescentou esse '_à la terminantemente reprobado_'. Que sentido faz esse _'terminantemente reprovado_' em relação a um exame do qual também se diz que tirará nota de bom? E '_à la_'? Grafia antiga, certamente (a menos que seja francês), mas que sentido tem?
Ah! Ok! Julgo que consegui construir algo com um mínimo de coerência, se bem que continue a não perceber bem o sentido: '_ainda que não se julgue merecedor da (nota) de terminantemente reprovado_ ('_acreedor a la (nota)de terminantemente reprobado_', Mas a redacção, Senhor... que salada!
'_É ideia que me horripila pensar que aspecto apresentarão à luz da eternidade a maior parte das bondades e honradezes que hoje cá respeitamos e que até talvez admiremos, inclusivamente/incluindo/ as nossas, por tantos títulos  avariadas/estragadas/ e defeituosas. Quem pode supor/imaginar que tirará nota de bom nesse escrupuloso exame, ainda que agora não se julgue merecedor - e já é muito julgar - da de terminantemente reprovado?', _ou, dito de outro modo e pelo que me parece_, _mesmo que a pessoa não se considere agora merecedora de nota de terminantemente reprovado, quem poderá dizer/garantir que virá a tirar nota de bom nesse exame escrupuloso?


----------



## M Morena

Hahaha! Obrigada Carfer. Vou ler com atenção a sua resposta. O autor pelo que sei é catalão. Ma parece que "quer" escrever em espanhol.  Parece que o problema está que em que ele pensa em catalão e procura escrever em espanhol, gerando muitas vezes grande dificuldade na compreensão do próprio espanhol, pior ainda na tradução para o português. 
Muito obrigada por suas palavras, acredite, são consoladoras...
Continuarei contando com a sua grande ajuda.


----------



## M Morena

Ainda na continuação, no parágrafo seguinte, nova questão.

Eso por lo que toca à si tenemos ó no todos *de qué* hacer penitencia.* No falta,por desgracia*; y a quien parezca faltarle es probable tenga de ello mayor
materia y mas estrecha necesidad que otro alguno.

Obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

'_Isso pelo que toca a _(saber) _se todos temos ou não razão para fazer penitência. Infelizmente, não falta; e a quem pareça que não tem é provável que_ _tenha ainda maior razão para tanto e mais premente necessidade do que outro qualquer_'

Suponho que talvez devesse separar as questões por diferentes fios. É que, chegados aqui, já estão encadeadas várias que não têm relação directa umas com as outras, salvo, naturalmente, o facto de pertencerem ao mesmo texto. Quero eu dizer que o significado de cada uma das expressões não depende do das anteriores. Penso que isso contraria as regras do forum.


----------



## M Morena

Mais uma vez obrigada Carfer. Essa desconexão é a que está na página, conforme passei.
Não entendi bem quanto ao forum na questão das regras. Por gentileza poderia me explicar?
Não devo pedir mais ajuda nesta tradução ao forum?


----------



## Carfer

Não, não se trata de não pedir mais ajuda (por mim, disponha), mas de manter as questões separadas. Os foruns servem de apoio aos dicionários da WordReference. Se os consultar, verificará que cada entrada tem uma ou mais remissões para os tópicos dos forums onde os significados e usos dessas palavras são discutidos. Sendo assim, faz sentido um só assunto por fio. Neste caso, o fio é sobre o significado de '_girones_'. Vamos em 15 posts e de '_girones_' só tratam os primeiros 7. Naturalmente, a obrigação de não divergir não é apenas de quem pergunta, mas também de quem responde - e só nessa medida, aliás, me cabe pôr a questão. Não é do seu interesse não obter respostas por os participantes quererem observar as regras do forum. Veja as nº 2 e 5  aqui: Terms of Service and Rules | WordReference Forums


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada Carfer pela ajuda e explicação. Sim, é verdade, foram vários posts. Parecia uma conversa,o que não
é o caso.Peço desculpas.
Vou abrir um novo post se assim for necessário.


----------

